# Buying a Melco AMAYA XTS. Please help..



## LIVE235 (May 23, 2012)

Hey guys Ive been dealing with a sales rep from Melco and its come to this: 


AMAYA XTS Embroidery Package
AMAYA XTS W/DesignShop PRO Digitizing Package
1 - AMAYA XTS 16 Needle Embroidery machine
1 - Amaya OS Flex+Operating Program Dongle V10
1 - Amaya Cart
1 - Power Cord, US 110V
2 - Wide Angle Cap Frame (WACF) 270-degree
1 - Wide Angle Cap Driver
1 - Wide Angle Cap Hooping Gauge
2 - 15cm Round Hoops (5.85")
2 - 18cm Round Hoops (7.02")
2 - 30x44 Jacket back hoops (11.75" x 17.25")
1 - Crossover Ethernet Cable
1 - AMAYA Starter kit
1 - Action Illustrated 1000 Designs
1 - Dakota Collectibles 1000 Designs
1 - 2days class room and webinar training

I will get the DesignShop V9 Pro+ with this package and a Melco rep will be flying out to my shop to train me. This will cost me 
$14,500 thats not including shipping or tax.. Can any of you please tell me if this is a good deal or if i should be getting more machine attachments with the package. please help. I wanna make sure i get a good deal. Thank you all for your time.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Seems pretty standard. I was already using a digitizing package (Embird) and traded that for some extra hoops. They set the machine up when delivered and training was good.


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

That is there standard pricing for the first machine. I have the Pro+ software and love it. I do all my own digitizing work now. My second machine was around 9K. The two day training was very good. I went from owning Tajmia and Happy machines to the Amaya XTS's and have never looked back. I thought I saw a $500 rebate the other day, might ask.


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

LIVE235 said:


> Hey guys Ive been dealing with a sales rep from Melco and its come to this:
> 
> 
> AMAYA XTS Embroidery Package
> ...


 Oh one more thing, I got more hoops with my first machine, 1 - 16.8inch square and 2 - 4.875 inch round.


----------



## akarres (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been shopping and this is what I received as a quote:
Financing Special $250/month for 60 months purchase price of $11,000.00 which is the Amaya XTS only.

We have our Design Shop embroidery software in 3 levels.

Design Shop – Lettering, Sizing, Editing and manual digitizing. $3,495.00 – sale $1,500.00 with xts purchase for $12,500.00 plus shipping and tax
Design Shop Pro – Lettering, Sizing, Editing and Auto Digitizing $7,995.00 – sale $2,500.00 with xts purchase for $13,500.00 plus shipping and tax
Design Shop Pro Plus – All of these above with Auto Conversion for vector graphics $3,500.00 with xts purchase for $14,500.00 plus shipping and tax

The Bravo is $9950 ....Hope this helps.


----------



## gildan (Dec 25, 2011)

I have quote $11995 for Amaya XTS + Design Shop light including shipping


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

You can get the machine itself and the basic software on a flex license for around $10.5k, shipped. I got the software one level below pro for $1.8k and I think the pro software would have been around $3.6k. These prices were 50% off full price at the time. So all the other hoops and onsite training for about $1200 more? Sounds about right.

We have three of these machines and love them.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

LIVE235 said:


> Can any of you please tell me if this is a good deal or if i should be getting more machine attachments with the package. please help. I wanna make sure i get a good deal.


They used to do the training in So. Cal, but having them train at you shop is worth a little extra. If they are actually "flying" out to you and giving you the standard 2 day training (or 3 day with software) that's gonna make your price go up. If you can train with a group of other users that might be good for you as well and cost you much less. Check if this might be an option.


----------



## lknprints (Feb 14, 2012)

zoom_monster said:


> They used to do the training in So. Cal, but having them train at you shop is worth a little extra. If they are actually "flying" out to you and giving you the standard 2 day training (or 3 day with software) that's gonna make your price go up. If you can train with a group of other users that might be good for you as well and cost you much less. Check if this might be an option.


Have you checked any other brands? We had an Amaya XT and immediately sold it for a single head Tajma. In my opinion there is no comparison. 3 years later we now have 2 new Tajima 6 heads. I didn't know how far along in your decision making process you are, but I thought that I ould throw it out there.


----------



## LIVE235 (May 23, 2012)

zoom_monster said:


> They used to do the training in So. Cal, but having them train at you shop is worth a little extra. If they are actually "flying" out to you and giving you the standard 2 day training (or 3 day with software) that's gonna make your price go up. If you can train with a group of other users that might be good for you as well and cost you much less. Check if this might be an option.


The quote that I got includes them flying out to my shop and training me for 2 days maybe 3 with software ...the quote being 14500.. So am I getting a good deal?


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

They are charging you about $1200 for the onsite training. As far as it being a good deal, how much would it cost for you to go to to them for training? Maybe less, but then you are out of your business for a few days. And nothing beats learning on your machine, in your work environment.

As for the folks mentioning other brands, I checked out Tajima and Barudan before going with the Melco's. I believe all three are great machines, but they aren't all best for your jobs and they aren't all the same price.

I can tell you I have been very happy with Melco support, on top of the three XTS machines we have.


----------



## EXPLOSIVEDESIGNZ (Mar 12, 2013)

Melco Amaya XTS Commercial Single Head 16 Needle Embroidery Machine | eBay
Cheaper


----------



## coll27 (May 30, 2010)

Cheaper isn't always better. Depends on the work load you that you use them for. I work in a shop that has four of the first amaya's made. after 7 years of running them give me a barudan or a tajima, they are work horses and seldom break down. Not a big fan of the amaya's.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Zombie post.....look at the date it is from last year. 








run...kill the thread....


----------



## Lynn07 (May 10, 2013)

Selling...is anyone selling an Amaya XT or XTS? Thanks!


----------



## LIVE235 (May 23, 2012)

Lynn07 said:


> Selling...is anyone selling an Amaya XT or XTS? Thanks!


How much you looking to spend?


----------



## bwhirley (Jan 15, 2013)

I have 2 Amaya XT's for sale...originally purchased new in 2009/2010 from Melco, they have low usage and are in great shape, includes Design Shop Pro+ software & Dongle, hoops, etc. Also have lots of thread and backing as well as some Slim-Line Hoops, also have Tex-Inc All in 1 Hooper. Includes a laptop to run the Amaya OS and network cabling. They are great machines in great shape. Let me know if you are interested. asking $17,000 total, almost 2 for the price of 1.


----------



## Lynnard123 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes. I actually have 2 I would like to sell. They are 2006, Big Red.


----------

